# Diablo2 oder Windows7



## Rollbraten (30. Juli 2010)

hey ho 

ich habe mal wieder lust auf diablo2(lod) bekommen aber ich bekomme es einfach nicht zum laufen oder Windos7. ich habe schon fast alle googlevorschläge gelesen und sogut wie alle youtubevideos zu diesen thema gesehn. keins davon hat mir weitergeholfen ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.



mit freundlichen grüßen rollbraten


----------



## Budyguard (30. Juli 2010)

Sorry das ich das Frage aber das kann ich ja nicht Wissen, hast du die Exe des Spiels schon als Admin ausgeführt ?


----------



## Rollbraten (30. Juli 2010)

ja habe ich


----------



## Papabaero (2. August 2010)

versuch mal die der diablo 2.exe unter dem reiter "kompatibilität" das spiel im Kompatibilitätsmodus: Windows XP (Service Pack 3) auszuführen. Sollte das noch nicht reichen klicke darunter noch "mit 256 farben ausführen" und "In Blidschirmauflösung 640x 480 ausführen". Bei mir klappt das wunderbar unter windows 7 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






ps: sollte das immer noch nich reichen probier andere Kompatbilitätsmodi aus igendeiner wirds schon tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenfluch (3. August 2010)

also kann man doch online dia2 spielen weil bei mir geht das auch nich ich komm d aso rein aber kann nich online spielen weil da kommt sone error meldung


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. August 2010)

Man, lest doch euren Text nochmal vor dem Abschicken, dann muss man ihn nicht 3x lesen, bevor man ihn verstehen kann.

Was für eine Fehlermeldung kommt, wenn du online spielen willst?


----------



## Schrottinator (10. August 2010)

Es gibt auf der Blizzardseite Patches, die die Probleme mit der Kompatibilität ihrer alten Games, also Diablo ( 1 +2), Startcraft, usw, beheben sollen. Schaut mal vorbei. Eines steht fest: Sowohl in der 32-Bit als auch in der 64-Bit Version von Windows 7 kann man die alten Blizzspiele zocken.


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Es gibt auf der Blizzardseite Patches, die die Probleme mit der Kompatibilität ihrer alten Games, also Diablo ( 1 +2), Startcraft, usw, beheben sollen. Schaut mal vorbei. Eines steht fest: Sowohl in der 32-Bit als auch in der 64-Bit Version von Windows 7 kann man die alten Blizzspiele zocken.



Ich bestätige das, bei mir läufts (Win 7 64 Bit)


----------



## udanda (12. August 2010)

Ja bei mir gehts auch unter Windows 7 Ultimate 32bit Version.


----------



## Elemental (19. August 2010)

Bnet Account anlegen, Spiel D2+Lod da eintragen und dann das Spiel neu runterladen. So hats bei mir funktioniert. Alle anderen Tips die ich gelesen hatte
funktionerten nicht.


----------



## Zippolio (3. September 2010)

Huhu!
habe das selber problem mit windows 7 und d2.

Habe es zuerst mit den originalen cd´s  inst. nur da wollte er es mir nciht starten auch wen ich auf den kompatiblitäten modus gehe und dort (xp sp3 einstelle).

ich dachte mir halt okay ich reg. es im b.net und downloade mir den launcher.

nach 1er stunde warten ca war der download fertig und wollte es inst.

so nun zu meinen prob:

bei der inst. gleich am anfang verlangt er ein 26 stelligen key oO

meine keys von d2 und Lod  sind aber nur 16 stellig....

ja nun habe ich ka  was ich machen soll. Viel. hatte ja schon jemand das gleiche prob? und kann mir weiter helfen?


----------



## _--BlAde--_ (7. September 2010)

Zippolio schrieb:


> so nun zu meinen prob:
> 
> bei der inst. gleich am anfang verlangt er ein 26 stelligen key oO
> 
> ...



wenn du d2 im bnet registriert hast, steht der 26 stellige cd im bnet in der verwaltung zum jeweiligen spiel.

gruß


----------



## Arkmenion (15. September 2010)

Habs bei mir auch mit Patch zuerst nicht zum laufen gekriegt, alles was passiert ist, war ein kleiner schwarzer Balken links oben auf dem Monitor. Als ich lod aber dann im Fenstermodus gestartet hab hats geklappt, ist halt einfach bissel arg klein aber läuft.


----------

